# 1992 Land Rover Defender Paint Job



## tomg978 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello everyone this is my first post on here , i need some help with a Land Rover rebuild im doing. :newbie:










This is how far I have got at the moment. Once the engine and box are in I need to start focusing on the paint. As I had some spare time today, i started rubbing down the rear tub. There was a couple of marks which had just broken into the paint, but other, deeper marks which had gone into the metal.



















Now Ive got this far, I need to fill these bits which is not a problem. Since the rest of the paint is in good condition, what paint should i use to spray over it? Or, should I take the whole panel back to bare metal and start a fresh? The panel is Aluminium. First, heres 3 things:

1. I will be spraying 2 pack (metallic paint so, base +lacquer) 
2. The paint in question is Land Rover Bonatti Grey (LRC659)
3. I havent done much spraying before, especially not metallic, only cellulose (I have attached a picture at the bottom of the thread to show )

My initial thought is that once filled, I should overcoat it all with etch primer? Although I'm not sure about this, any help greatly appreciated. Ive got a basic painting knowledge. From the last couple of pictures where I sprayed in my garage, the facilities I have now, are much better. Its a much bigger space, not heated, but have a heater that can bring the place to around 15 degrees in an hour.

Might be something Ive forgot to add , if so I will add the edits at the bottom.

** Heres some images of spraying I did before. Wing sprayed in etch primer, then straight to cellulose top coat. Didnt turn out very well as I sprayed it at about 5 degrees.




























I have some questions to ask about the bulkhead too (as seen in the picture covered in grey primer) , but I will save that for another thread!


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd want a wee bit more heat tbh. At my present place we usually have the booth set about 14°c for spraying. Much colder than that you run the risk of getting runs in the paint/lacquer. Obviously you don't have much in the way of heating as you said but I'd be also looking to try and bump that up a fair bit for the baking stage. With regards to the bare metal, it's your choice whether you take it all back or not. Personally if you have it at this stage, I would then etch the whole thing followed by several good coats of 2k primer (ppg do good primer and lacquer which are go nice and hard when dry). Good luck 👍


----------



## tomg978 (Feb 22, 2015)

Cheers ok, so I wanna just scrub it all up ? At the moment im using an electric orbital sander with a 120 grit pad on, to key it all up, although I will need the angle grinder and flapper on some bits as it wont come off. 

Im hoping to do the paint around April/June time. althoguh I need to do the bulkhead in March ASAP as i need to start building up the pedalbox/dash etc. 

I suppose I could use loads of really fine coats to prevent runs, and just build it up slowly?


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Only thing with building it up like that is you run the risk of orange peel. As long as you take your time really. Have the gun sat back from the panels and the fan at maximum hen just take each coat nice and slow. Watch it go onto the panel and you'll be fine mate. If you lash it on too heavy or fast that's when mistakes are usually made


----------

